# Should I look at this CraigsList table saw?



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

My son-in-law's birthday is coming up and I've been watching for a contractor saw on Craigslist and this cabinet saw showed up.
Grizzly table saw 1.5 HP tablesaw

It seems like it would be worth trying to repair it.
What do you think?


Bryan


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

The thing is you really don't know what is wrong with it and it could cost more to fix it than it's worth. It looks in pretty rough condition so maybe he hasn't taken care of it. If I didn't have to drive to far I might take a look. You can always find a deal but it's not easy and the waiting is a killer.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Don, those are my concerns also. I don't have a lot of time nor space right now to dedicate to working on it. I guess I'm just wanting
to make sure I'm not passing up on a good quality saw.

Thanks for your opinion.

Bryan


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are a few different things it could be but the obvious and worst one is a burned out motor.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

no, looks like a can of worms...

I am sure another will come along soon enough


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe you could meet at a motor shop. I would only buy it with the condition that the motor is fixable. If you have another motor then it might not apply. I have bought several old wood working power tools and I always try to buy one with a working motor. New motors are kind of expensive.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@Bryan: I would walk, no run away from that saw. Some Grizzly cabinet saws use an unusual starting process. Even though it may have a Lesson motor on it they will disavow any knowledge of it. The motor has the mounting brackets built into the motor housing and you must buy a motor from Grizzly to replace it. All of the above was learned the hard way. My saw was just out of warranty when I had a similar no start situation. Grizzly did take care of me on it but they could have said "sorry, Richard." As I said I would run from it. I also would be willing to bet he knows it is not a wiring problem.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm running Richard, I'll keep looking. 

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

bryansong said:


> I'm running Richard, I'll keep looking.
> 
> Thanks to all of you.


That's the safest course of action, Bryan, but if you'd like to do some further investigating here is a suggestion:

If the motor hums when switched on but does not turn, it could be something as simple as a bad starting capacitor. They are typically not very expensive if contained in a housing external to the motor body. If it does not hum, it could be anything from a broken wire to a bad switch to a burnt-out motor. That may or may not be expensive but it's risky if you don't know something about motors and electricity.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> There are a few different things it could be but the obvious and worst one is a burned out motor.


agreed....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

> I have a grizzly brand table saw for sale (or I would trade for a portable table saw). It's a really heavy duty unit, and it's been working great, but I went to switch it on before I posted this and it won't turn over. I think it's a wiring issue. If you're looking for a good shop saw and could troubleshoot the switch this would make a good one. Also, it could use a new fence but the one on it works fine.



ya so all of the sudden the wiring had issues. Right


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, if the pictures are any indication of why it won't run, I think I know what's likely wrong with it. It's unplugged !!

Seriously, there are many saws out there as good as this one, that run. The comment "Also, it could use a new fence but the one on it works fine" should give you some idea of this guy's double talk.

In my opinion, back away slowly, and then run away from this one. He knows exactly what's wrong with it, but he's trying to get someone to pay him for his junk.

Charley


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Charley.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bryan

I know you've decided against this saw already, and that's a good thing, but I wanted to clarify something, while you're in the hunt. You've indicated *"this cabinet saw showed up"*.

Not sure if you misspoke, but that's not a cabinet saw - it's a contractor's saw cause the motor is hanging off the back. Typically, a cabinet saw will be fully enclosed with the trunions attached either to the cabinet or the table.

That motor looks pretty banged up - there really should be no reason for that condition.
Lastly, he's asking $125 for a contractor's saw - keep looking, used contractor saws at that price point are a dime a dozen.

Vince


----------



## tchouken (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks good.

You will have to look a little more for the internal part, like motor, belt to judge how much work there is to do and to know if you will really want to do the job required to have your son-in-law love it.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Bryan
> 
> I know you've decided against this saw already, and that's a good thing, but I wanted to clarify something, while you're in the hunt. You've indicated *"this cabinet saw showed up"*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification on the cabinet, I didn't know that. I just saw a cabinet under the saw and assumed it was a cabinet saw.

Bryan


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Try searchtempest.com this will aid you in your search.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

And I agree with the others. This is NOT a heavy duty saw, it's NOT a cabinet saw and that's NOT the original motor, (not that that's a bad thing, but add in that it doesn't work along with how it looks, like it got dropped out of a moving vehicle...) This is not a saw for anyone to put money into. Keep looking and you'll find something you can PROUDLY present to your son in law.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

sfchuck said:


> That's the safest course of action, Bryan, but if you'd like to do some further investigating here is a suggestion:
> 
> If the motor hums when switched on but does not turn, it could be something as simple as a bad starting capacitor. They are typically not very expensive if contained in a housing external to the motor body. If it does not hum, it could be anything from a broken wire to a bad switch to a burnt-out motor. That may or may not be expensive but it's risky if you don't know something about motors and electricity.


Could also be a burned out start winding.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bryan, I have established an iron clad rule for myself. That is to wait 24 hours before buying anything that I think I really want. More times than not, at the end of the 24, I realize that I don't want it as much as I thought I did at first. Hope this helps.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

chessnut2 said:


> Bryan, I have established an iron clad rule for myself. That is to wait 24 hours before buying anything that I think I really want. More times than not, at the end of the 24, I realize that I don't want it as much as I thought I did at first. Hope this helps.


Wish I did that


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

Tablesaws are really expensive in your area. I would look at the Grizzly and assume the motor will need replaced -- ~$200 and make an offer accordingly. I'm not familiar with Grizzly saws so can't make a recommendation on price. 

Delta contractors are excellent saws, arguably the best every made, but they are a bit high in your area but maybe worth it. 

Delta 10" contractor table saw
Delta 10" Contractor Table Saw w/rolling cart and 5 blades


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jack........thanks for the tip about search tempest.


----------

